# Why so many Assholes.



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Why are there so many fucking assholes on this forum? Just a simple question. (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole) I'm not angry, I'm just tired. I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off. Post what ever the hell you think of this, but really, it's probably just gonna be more random evil shit about how I am, or what I'm into. You can just go crazy for all i care.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 23, 2010)

Because of attitudes just like yours?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> Because of attitudes just like yours?



Exactly.

U mad, op?


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off.



mmmmm hmmm


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off



IS THIS A REACTION THREAD I SEE?

WHY YES I THINK SO


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Why are there so many fucking assholes on this forum? Just a simple question. (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole) I'm not angry, I'm just tired. I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off. Post what ever the hell you think of this, but really, it's probably just gonna be more random evil shit about how I am, or what I'm into. You can just go crazy for all i care.



ilu OP. 

U mad.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off.



Why the harsh attitude?

Are you some kind of asshole or something?


----------



## Sam (Feb 23, 2010)

Everyone has an Asshole. :3


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, if you're tired why don't you go to sleep and then come back to the forums

i mean
if you're not angry
because this is kind of an angry thread :'c


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a furry forum.

Shouldn't we be saying "tailhole" instead?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2010)

Stop being an asshole and swearing at us, OP. Also, u mad.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 23, 2010)

DELICIOUS TEARS

THEY SUSTAIN ME


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off.


If you really didn't care, this thread wouldn't exist.

u mad?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> Because of attitudes just like yours?


This.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

Why you ask? Cause assholes are awesome. They release waste from your body and come in handy for other stuff. 

Serious part: It's funny to see you get bent out of shape on the internet. We don't care if you don't care about what we think of you. Sucks to have your own phrase come back and make your post useless huh?


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

If ya can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2010)

Cuts me deep, man.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2010)

OP's just mad cause nu metal sucks.  :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Cuts me deep, man.



OMG YOUR AVATAR IS SO KAWAIIII ^_________^ <3


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> OMG YOUR AVATAR IS SO KAWAIIII ^_________^ <3




Calm down, Euphrates. Take a deep breath and try saying that in English.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol I think this thread is my fualt. :V


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

c:


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> OP's just mad cause nu metal sucks.  :V



Agreed


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2010)

Because the only purpose assholes have in life is to shit all over dicks and pussies. This forum's got a lot of both.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Because the only purpose assholes have in life is to shit all over dicks and pussies. This forum's got a lot of both.



Oh hey, Team America.  I see what you did there.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

mat damon


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 23, 2010)

If anger could be converted into energy, the city of Chicago could run off all the angst in this thread. Yay for hostility and venting!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Lol I think this thread is my fualt. :V



What did you do!!?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Calm down, Euphrates. Take a deep breath and try saying that in English.



I find your avatar to be most exquisite. We should have a bacchanalia to celebrate how wonderful and cute it is.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you can't take shit, why start shit?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL!

We made fun of nu metal so hard we made some kid cry. I LOVE YOU, INTERNET!

EDIT: Whoa, this thread is giving me crazy deja vu.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What did you do!!?


 
Made fun of his taste in music and now he's butthurt. :V


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Made fun of his taste in music and now he's butthurt. :V


So did I. We're horrible people.

c:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

So this is basically a "I love my taste in music and not yours so fuck you I'm right" butthurt? Sounds too boring and common now. :/


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I find your avatar to be most exquisite. We should have a bacchanalia to celebrate how wonderful and cute it is.



That is a most splendid idea. I shall have Jeeves draft up a guest list and the proper provisions.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So did I. We're horrible people.
> 
> c:



:3c


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So did I. We're _amazing_ people.
> 
> c:


 

Fix'd.

:3c


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

OP mad.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So did I. We're horrible people.
> 
> c:



Naturally cruel


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

I just looked at the thread that bread this. I wish I didn't miss all that juicy goodness. I miss all the cool stuff. :'(


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> That is a most splendid idea. I shall have Jeeves draft up a guest list and the proper provisions.



Marvelous. I shall change my attire to something more appropriate for such an occasion. Perchance I have an item which would not be missed should it be torn off in an alcohol-fueled frenzy by another reveler. I shall do my best to refrain from committing such vulgarity myself.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Why so many assholes?" because every community needs a guy who thinks he's bad ass but really is not anywhere near that rank because he fails to be bad ass.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I just looked at the thread that bread this. I wish I didn't miss all that juicy goodness. I miss all the cool stuff. :'(



You'll get your chance


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2010)

Hm, seems what OP's upset over is someone's dislike of their musical taste. 

Next thing you know, he'll make a thread that we have people who _don't_ like Macs / PCs / Linux / whatever OP's using.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2010)

Derp.

You must be new, OP.

-hands hard hat-


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> :3c


*giggle* Oh my :3c


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Derp.
> 
> You must be new, OP.
> 
> -hands hard hat-


Nah, Aden just commented on his love of Linkin Park and the like with a "Mother of God" image.  OP was less than amused.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hm, seems what OP's upset over is someone's dislike of their musical taste.
> 
> Next thing you know, he'll make a thread that we have people who _don't_ like Macs / PCs / Linux / whatever OP's using.



If that happens then he deserves a good trolling


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> You'll get your chance



I've gotten many of those but I wish I would catch more fun then the bore.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *giggle* Oh my :3c


 
<3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Less gay in this thread, please.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

This was the OP only it doesn't look as faggy.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Less gay in this thread, please.



I'm doubting that happening.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm doubting that happening.



Especially if the OP is the way he is


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> <3


ilu :3


LizardKing said:


> Less gay in this thread, please.


It only seems natural that there's faggotry in a thread from a faggot like MeTaLlIoUs, which pains me to type properly.

I bet when logging on he does the capitals so he can be reminded how fucking cool he is.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ilu :3
> .


 

Ilu2. =>


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Nice avatar fag. MeTaLliOuS probably hates people like me! ^3



Maybe you are MeTaLliOuS trying to be smart. Actually...nevermind.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

Trolling is fun period.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Maybe you are MeTaLliOuS trying to be smart. Actually...nevermind.



If that's the case, it'd be the literal representation of this.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Nice avatar fag. MeTaLliOuS probably hates people like me! ^3



TRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Nice avatar fag. MeTaLliOuS probably hates people like me! ^3



Wow, great alt


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

He came back?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If that's the case, it'd be the literal representation of this.



That pretty much sums it up perfectly. Thank you most interesting man on FAF.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Wow, great alt


Nice pussy Angelia Jolie.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 23, 2010)

Smoke some weed and chillax, bro. 

You're ruining me and WolfBone's high.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Maybe you are MeTaLliOuS trying to be smart. Actually...nevermind.


Mhm. I've discovered that Forumsd are for fags who have no life, so they decide to be assholes. Well, fuck you. =3 Don't care if u delete. The damage is done.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Smoke some weed and chillax, bro.
> 
> You're ruining me and WolfBone's high.


 
Pass the bong damnit after this troll I need it.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Nice pussy Angelia Jolie.


Dont care about trolling, but you shouldve waited atleast a day and been a little more creative. Weak troll is weak.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Pass the bong damnit after this troll I need it.


 
There's enough to go around for everyone. 

Canada's police forces are too focussed on the Olympics to care about the kilotons of weed being exported to the south.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Mhm. I've discovered that Forumsd are for fags who have no life, so they decide to be assholes. Well, fuck you. =3 Don't care if u delete. The damage is done.



Oh, you're not going to kill yourself because of us anymore? That's great news!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Mhm. I've discovered that Forumsd are for fags who have no life, so they decide to be assholes. Well, fuck you. =3 Don't care if u delete. The damage is done.



Sorry kid, but if I didn't have a life I never would've even been here too begin with. And also, you're not my type so please recall that fuck you statement cause I'm not interested. I got someone. I bet you can't say the same for yourself. Another also, why are you here on a forum then? Guess your logic fails you at every turn eh?


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

He's 14.  Who gives a fuck.  His balls haven't dropped.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

Because you touch yourself at night,





to pictures of Joey Jordinson.


----------



## Azure (Feb 23, 2010)

Cheer up OP


----------



## Smelge (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Mhm. I've discovered that Forumsd are for fags who have no life, so they decide to be assholes. Well, fuck you. =3 Don't care if u delete. The damage is done.



OH NO WHATEVER SHALL WE DO


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, if you're tired why don't you go to sleep and then come back to the forums
> 
> i mean
> if you're not angry
> because this is kind of an angry thread :'c



Jelly gots your number OP...I suggest you run before he decides to wear out your backside


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll leave this here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymzh7YAlZng


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Eurgh not this shit again.

A: Do not take this forum seriously, most behaviour on this forum is sarcasm, people just joking around and not being serious. Don't take it to heart or personally. People don't mean it, and most people realise it's just a joke.

B: If the above does apply, you're either an asshole or an idiot.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

People who are angry and make reaction are people who have been trolled.
Furries are being trolled because this is a furry forum.
Furries "ask" for being trolled.
You asked for it.
If you say either retarded or full blown things, you have to remember that you will get trolled for it. Don't take things serious, as everybody in the end is an ass of the sorts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Why are there so many fucking assholes on this forum? Just a simple question. (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole) I'm not angry, I'm just tired. I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off. Post what ever the hell you think of this, but really, it's probably just gonna be more random evil shit about how I am, or what I'm into. You can just go crazy for all i care.



Rage much?

Attention whore much?

Dude, DON"t take shit on here seriously.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

sure is obvious around here


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Nice pussy Angelia Jolie.



What a great insult, did you come up with that yourself?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Sam said:


> Everyone has an Asshole. :3


 
This.

Here is my asshole.

Also, I fail at only one thing.


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

gaize i think he mad


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> gaize i think he mad



The Op is either genuinely mad and butthurt, or the OP is a troll.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The Op is either genuinely mad and butthurt, or the OP is a troll.


 
Probably both: a troll that got trolled.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Probably both: a troll that got trolled.



Butthurt troll?


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Butthurt troll?


 
trollhurt butt?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Mhm. I've discovered that Forumsd are for fags who have no life, so they decide to be assholes. Well, fuck you. =3 Don't care if u delete. The damage is done.



I have a life! And not everyone here is an asshole, but your going to attract them with a thread like this.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha this is great. 

popcorn.gif


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Butthurt troll?


I'd laugh so hard if that is what happened.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to America.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

Retarded OP is retarded.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 24, 2010)

All that food we eat needs to go somewhere. They're not only for sex, you know. 

Also, don't feel bad. It's the Internet and we all know that the Internet is serious business...


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

That's how the forums are.  Don't stick your dick into a bitch with AIDS bend over for a dude with AIDS



Yes.  The forum has AIDS


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Welcome to America.


 
Lies! You live in Canada  .



VivaLaPh!va said:


> That's how the forums are. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy clichÃ©


 
Make it sexual and all is forgiven.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I'm gonna miss him.



Me too :c


He was such a brave soldier


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lies! You live in Canada  .
> 
> 
> 
> Make it sexual and all is forgiven.



Fix'd


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lies! You live in Canada


I was replying to the title: Why so many assholes? "WELCOME TO AMERICA"

But yus, I'm a Canada person.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I was replying to the title: Why so many assholes? "WELCOME TO AMERICA"
> 
> But yus, I'm a Canada person.



Canada DOES have an abundance of dildo factories...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Canada DOES have an abundance of dildo factories...


I'm not an employee.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm not an employee.



You're a product tester.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> You're a product tester.



A _voluntary_ product tester.  He's not on payroll or anything. :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> A _voluntary_ product tester.  He's not on payroll or anything. :V


^this


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

It's funny how the threads that have whiny baby OPs usually do the best.  Because every post is usually "we hate you"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I was replying to the title: Why so many assholes? "WELCOME TO AMERICA"
> 
> But yus, I'm a Canada person.


"Why can't I own a canadian?"
Beware, somebody wants to make you their slave.

Most assholes come from the places with the most non assholic places.
And yes america is an asshole hole.


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Cheer up OP


whyy ;~;


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Retarded OP is retarded.



Indeed


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Cheer up OP



WTF is that?!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Cheer up OP



I should not have been eating when I clicked this link.


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I should not have been eating when I clicked this link.


Come now, you know better than to click my links.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Come now, you know better than to click my links.



You would think.


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Come now, you know better than to click my links.


Dick ;~;


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dick ;~;


Thank you :3c


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Thank you :3c


You're welcome ;^;


----------



## Conker (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel really bad that I missed out on all the fun and buthurt


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2010)

lol

FA link removed from profile and journal deleted


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

The funny thing is, I can't really say exactly *why* that pic is so grotesque.  But it is.


----------



## Conker (Feb 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> lol
> 
> FA link removed from profile and journal deleted


The amount of butthurt that was caused over different tastes in music is astounding.

Some might say it has a powerlevel of over 9000 but that would be immature

Damn, and he had his old thread locked to  How lame.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2010)

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/v224/405/24/n1670315069_3949.jpg

ya he mad.


Hows North Bend, Washington treating ya OP?  That's a nice shirt, I wish my mom let me shop at Hot Topic. :'(


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/v224/405/24/n1670315069_3949.jpg
> 
> ya he mad.
> 
> ...


ohlol


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/v224/405/24/n1670315069_3949.jpg
> 
> ya he mad.
> 
> ...



The weather is pretty shitty here in Seattle.

It was raining before but it stopped.  Now it's just clouds.

I can't wait to get back to SF >.<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Perhaps the OP has this problem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saEfJnLiFD8&feature=sub


----------



## Morroke (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Why are there so many fucking assholes on this forum? Just a simple question. (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole) I'm not angry, I'm just tired. I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off. Post what ever the hell you think of this, but really, it's probably just gonna be more random evil shit about how I am, or what I'm into. You can just go crazy for all i care.



You seem a bit mad bro.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Mmm, these threads can be fun, sometimes. To be honest, I love all the assholes on here. They do a good job keeping people like you in check. This forum would be an absolute travesty without them.

*salutes*


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The funny thing is, I can't really say exactly *why* that pic is so grotesque.  But it is.



It's because of how it looks like it's actually coming out of her skin, and not fake. That's mainly due to how it looks like her skin rises around each...thing.



Riptor said:


> Mmm, these threads can be fun, sometimes. To be honest, I love all the assholes on here. They do a good job keeping people like you in check. This forum would be an absolute travesty without them.
> 
> *salutes*



*salute* Thank ya, sir. We're glad to do our du-tay.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's because of how it looks like it's actually coming out of her skin, and not fake. That's mainly due to how it looks like her skin rises around each...thing.
> 
> 
> 
> *salute* Thank ya, sir. We're glad to do our du-tay.



It looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It looks photoshopped to me.



Nothing gets past you, detective


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nothing gets past you, detective



Columbo was my idol.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It looks photoshopped to me.



Firsty, yes it's obviously shopped considering whatever the girl has doesn't exist, and didn't you notice the holes on both her arms are in the exact same arrangement?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Firsty, yes it's obviously shopped considering whatever the girl has doesn't exist, and didn't you notice the holes on both her arms are in the exact same arrangement?



Study it again and then tell me both are in the exact same arrangement.

In fact there are some arrangements exactly the same, but there are also differences. Probably to try to make them look different.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 24, 2010)

In during irony. OP has internet nerves of steel.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, the only thing better than a whiny poster being clearly out-argued, is a whiny poster being clearly out-argued who never comes back to defend himself. I've seen it happen like several dozen times, not just here.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

In b4 "YHBT"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> In b4 "YHBT"



?


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ?



I second this. The hell is YHBT?


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad my picture has inspired discussion among the great minds of this forum.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> I second this. The hell is YHBT?



You Have Been Trolled


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

ass
titties
ass and titties
ass
ass
titties
titties
ass and titties.

why is "titties" not spellcheck'd?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ass
> titties
> ass and titties
> ass
> ...



E-mail firefox and ask them.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Why are there so many fucking assholes on this forum? Just a simple question. (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole) I'm *REALLY* angry. I don't give a shit about what you think of me, so just fuck off. Post what ever the hell you think of this, but really, it's probably just gonna be more random evil shit about how I am, or what I'm into. You can just go crazy for all i care.



Fixed


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ass
> titties
> ass and titties
> ass
> ...


 
Wait...what?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2010)

Haven't you ever read the GIFT?


Give anyone anonymity and then they'll wind up making Rousseau look like a sheltered idealist.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 24, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> (If you don't ridicule random people you see online, then you're most likely NOT an asshole)



The one part of this thread... HIS thread that everybody is INTENTIONALLY 'skipping around' in their subtle but hardly clever attempts to justify shitposting in, uh... HIS THREAD? Yeah, I said that already. >_>

OP, you should realize one thing: Not every single user on FAF is full of shit. It's just that FINDING THEM is like finding a needle in a friggin' CANYON, lol.

You'll find someone here who's moreso genuine in nature at some point. It's a long shot, but it's still possible. (I'm someone who GIVES...â†’â†’â†’Read: GIVES a damn about the PERSON behind the user account, so feel free to PM me the concerns of your anger and what not. I'm a "needle," but I sure as hell ain't a PRICK, lol. =^_^=)

PS: This whole thread is trollbait.

Use the report buttons wisely. =^_^=



HarleyParanoia said:


> ass
> titties
> ass and titties
> ass
> ...



That's from freakin' OL ReMix dude, I LOVE YOU <3<3<3<3<3!!! (at least, that's where I heard it first XD!)

Edit: Thank you Surgat. Thank you... =^_^=


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Why so many furries in this furry forum.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why so many furries in this furry forum.


/THREAD


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Assholes get free pizza


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Assholes get free pizza



You just gave me kinky thoughts involving food! >:[


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You just gave me kinky thoughts involving food! >:[


 
o_o

I'm just going to walk away and pretend like I didn't see this post


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> o_o
> 
> I'm just going to walk away and pretend like I didn't see this post



Food play not your thing?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Food play not your thing?


 Nope, there are very few things I would say I'm into but food and ass is definitally not something I'm into e_e


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, there are very few things I would say I'm into but food and ass is definitally not something I'm into e_e



Ass is the last place I'd personally lick up food from. Though anywhere else on the body (with the exception of at least two others)


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ass is the last place I'd personally lick up food from. Though anywhere else on the body (with the exception of at least two others)


 Oh well when you say that, maybe adding a few condiments to a ladies body doesn't sound that bad :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Assholes get free pizza



Where's my pizza then huh? I'm losing my patients with all this waiting. ]:<


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Where's my pizza then huh? I'm losing my patients with all this waiting. ]:<


Are you a doctor now?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Are you a doctor now?


 Hey man, you forgot to get some pizza :V



pheonix said:


> Where's my pizza then huh? I'm losing my patients with all this waiting. ]:<


 
I don't see your name on the list...your going to have to wait behind that line over there


----------



## pheonix (Feb 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Are you a doctor now?



Yes I am. And people are dying cause now I have to wait in line. Oh well, not my life. 



south syde fox said:


> Hey man, you forgot to get some pizza :V
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see your name on the list...your going to have to wait behind that line over there



Damn. It's like going to the fucking DMV. DX


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

There should be a new thread in reply to this one: You RAEG, you lose.


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There should be a new thread in reply to this one: You RAEG, you lose.


why havn't you made it yet i mean


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

LostAngel said:


> The one part of this thread... HIS thread that everybody is INTENTIONALLY 'skipping around' in their subtle but hardly clever attempts to justify shitposting in, uh... HIS THREAD? Yeah, I said that already. >_>
> 
> OP, you should realize one thing: Not every single user on FAF is full of shit. It's just that FINDING THEM is like finding a needle in a friggin' CANYON, lol.
> 
> ...


 
Not...a double post...OKAY!

Still relevant, AND pwning.

And quoting myself isn't exactly illogical when you consider the fact that I'm not exactly ONE single being, y'know... :mrgreen:

I...want to give the OP a hug, but that would break the "NO RPing" rule... Aowngh! :neutral:


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There should be a new thread in reply to this one: You RAEG, you lose.


Someone would link to cyberfox on the first page and everyone would lose and it'd be pointless :c


----------

